# Grizzly G1035 Shaper vs Router Table



## GAVolunteer (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm a new member to the forum. I have the opportunity to purchase a Grizzly G1035 1 ½ HP Shaper for $350 including the Router Spindle Attachment. Two speeds – 7000 & 10,000 rpm.

Questions:
1. What can I do with a router table that I cannot do with a shaper or what limitations does a shaper have vs. a router table?

2. The Grizzly shaper’s max speed is 10,000 RPM. Will that be a problem “normal” router bits?

3. Does Porter Cable make a base for the 6902 Motor that allows for above the table height adjustment?

Background:
1. I am fairly new to woodworking and new to routers. 

2. I do not have a Router Table, but want one. This is for a home shop. My primary use will be for edge profiles, dados, rabbets, tongue and groove joints, etc. I do not plan on making any cabinet doors at this time. 

3. I have:
a. DEWALT DW618 2-1/4 HP Electronic Variable Speed Three Base Router Kit (8,000 to 24,000 RPM)
b. Porter Cable 6902 1-3/4 Horsepower Single Speed Router (27,500 RPM) with 1001 Fixed Base that I picked up at an estate sale. 
c. Neither router seems to allow offer a base that allows for above-the-table height adjustment. 

4. I’d prefer to buy a router table or shaper than build one. I’d rather spend my time on other projects at this time.

5. I’ve looked at router tables made by Rockler, Freud, Kreg, Bench Dog and others. Another I found interesting is the Adroni RS-500 on Ebay. 

6. It seems that the ability to adjust the router bit height from above the table would greatly simplify the process. But the routers I have do not have that capability.

7. If I get a shaper, I plan to use it like a router table with router bits.

I have no experience using a router table. The shaper seems to have a lot of features for an attractive price (easy adjustment of router bit height, above table router bit replacement, dust collection).

Thanks. Robert


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Robert and welcome to the forum, I would get both if possible. The shaper in question is the one on Craigslist and you can get a spindle adapter to use router bits in it but the problem is the rpm range you really need in order to get quality cuts with a router bit. You can do it with that shaper it will just require you to build a false table more than likely and go at a slower speed.I would keep looking around for a router table as well. There are some on the Atl craigslist that were not bad and to be honest I would probabaly go with that in the beginning anyways as a shaper is a tough tool to master and not one to learn on without some help, I think, others here may beg to differ and thats a matter of opinion. Also theres the issue of bits you,ll have to have 1/2 inch shank if you go the spindle adapter route as 1/4 inch are likely to break(nothin you need at 10,000 rpm,s) and finding shaper bits for low cost can be difficult. I believe the 1035 has a 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch spindles so you,ll find the 3/4 inch easier to find. Theirs a huge base of knowledgeble folks here so ask away, No one here is shy and you,ll get all the info you,ll need. Once again welcome to the forum,Tommyt


----------



## GAVolunteer (Jun 28, 2010)

Tommy,

Thanks for the info and suggestions. The I am looking at the shaper on the Atlanta Craigslist. I purchased a set 1/2" Whitedside bits at a great price at an estate sale awhile ago. I also have a set of 1/4" bits I got on sale at Harbor Freight. Cheap price may also mean cheap quality. I've only used the Whiteside flush trim bit so far.

I've been watching Craigslist for months for a good router table. Most are the Sears-type or Bosch portable tables or a few shop made tables. I have not seen anything yet that seems of the quality and usability that I've seen on this site and others.


----------



## GAVolunteer (Jun 28, 2010)

Clarification. The cheap price/quality only applies to the Harbor Freight bits. I purchased them before I knew that there was a difference in router bit quality.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thers this one, router table with router. ,I realize its in Griffin and for all I know may have been sold already but it looks to be a decent price on a table and router,Tommy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Robert

Just my 2 cents

Put your money into a good router and table then you will be a happy camper the router can do so much more than a shaper  to many to list I have been down that road and it took me a long time to get it...  one thing you must keep in your mind is the chips and the tons of dust all over the shop you will have with using the shaper 

=======





GAVolunteer said:


> I'm a new member to the forum. I have the opportunity to purchase a Grizzly G1035 1 ½ HP Shaper for $350 including the Router Spindle Attachment. Two speeds – 7000 & 10,000 rpm.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. What can I do with a router table that I cannot do with a shaper or what limitations does a shaper have vs. a router table?
> ...


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bobs right about that. If you were primarily making molding or a large amount of T&G then I would say consider the shaper but since that doesn,t seem to be your primary focus then by all means get a table. For $350 you can get a real nice table from several manufacturers or simply build one yourself. If that one in Griffin,s not too far then try to talk him down a little to cover the gas ,say $25 and see if he,s interested, otherwise there are plenty of plans available to make your own.Tommy (soon to be a leg down on the rest of you


----------



## GAVolunteer (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Bob for the info!

Tommy, i sent a some questions to the owner of the router table in Griffin about the router top and the Bosch router. This may be a quick way to get started with a router table. I'll let you know the responses. Thanks


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great Hope it works out for you, Which side of town you on? Oh and btw that table looks very similiar to mine,Router Forums, and mine works fine.


----------



## GAVolunteer (Jun 28, 2010)

I live in the Norcross area about 60 miles from Griffin. Sounds like you are in the Atlanta area also. 

Tommy, 
You table looks really nice. And it does look similar to the one in Griffin. Is that a Bosch router? Can you adjust the bit height from above the table? Also did you use a plan or design it yourself. You did an awesome job.

Robert


----------



## BearLeeAlive (Mar 22, 2010)

I recently went through the same dilemma, and ended up going with a shop built cabinet and mounting a Bench Dog table and fence on it.

The main reason, was the flexibility of it. There is not much one can do on a shaper you can't on a router table, though the shaper does win performance wise in lots of conditions. If I was primarily running off long lengths of moldings, the shaper would be the answer. A power feed is much easier to use on a shaper too.

Using router bits in a shaper will work, but with spindle speeds less than half that of a good router, the feed rate on smaller diameter bits would be real slow, and the cuts not as clean.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Robert, I live up in Cartersville, I got mine of Craigslist and its an Ryobi RE-600, but the design was by Highland woodworking also known as Peachtree woodworking now, It adjust from under the table but is fairly easy to do, just turn a nob mounted on the router. Its a nice table for what I paid, less than $100 for the table and router, Off to surgery, Chat you guys in a few days,Tommy


----------

